# Saskatchewan Regulations



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

If I remember right I saw a link on here somewhere that states new in 2012 that you can use Canada decoys in a snow goose spread with an ecaller. Is this accurate? Does anybody have that link?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

nothing confirmed yet. The SK regulations are not supposed to be out till Aug. 1


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont think it would really matter if you could or not, still shoot plenty of Darks.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Proposed changes for MB, AB and SK:

Manitoba

Reducing restrictions on the daily bag and possession limits for residents and non-residents of Canada for Canvasback and Redhead

It is proposed to remove the restrictions on the daily bag (currently 4) and possession limits (currently 12) for Canvasbacks and Redheads in Game Bird Hunting Zone (GBHZ) 4 for residents of Canada. This change would bring the daily bag and possession limits to the same as those for other ducks (daily bag limit of 8 and possession limit of 24).

It is also proposed to relax the restrictions on the daily bag (currently 2) and possession limits (currently 6) for Canvasbacks and Redheads in GBHZ 4 for non-residents of Canada. This change would increase the daily bag limit to 4 birds (possession limit of 12).

These changes are expected to result in only minor increases in harvest of Canvasbacks and Redheads, both of which are currently healthy and above North American Waterfowl Management Plan goals. The proposed amendments would provide increased hunting opportunity, and would be particularly beneficial to residents of Canada because it would remove the requirement to differentiate these species from other ducks, which many residents find challenging during their earlier-opening season.

Effects of the proposed change would be evaluated by continuing to monitor Canvasback and Redhead harvest in Manitoba.

Snow Goose

•Extending the special conservation season - spring 2013

It is proposed that the spring Snow Goose conservation season in Game Bird Hunting Zone 1 be extended to June 15. The season currently closes May 31, but in recent years, large numbers of Snow Geese have remained in coastal parts of this zone into June. This measure would provide additional opportunity to manage this overabundant species, and contribute to reducing the growth of the population, through hunting, particularly in late spring.

•Removing restrictions on decoy use with electronic Snow Goose recordings

It is proposed to eliminate the current requirement to use only blue or white phase Snow Goose decoys when electronic Snow Goose recordings are being used. Decoy restrictions were implemented in Manitoba due to concern about the potential vulnerability of Canada Geese to electronic Snow Goose recordings; however, research has since shown that Canada Geese are less vulnerable to electronic recordings of Snow Geese than to traditional hunting methods (Caswell et al. 2003). Removal of this restriction would allow hunters to target both Canada and Snow Geese during the same hunt, which would provide additional opportunity to manage overabundant Snow Geese through hunting.

Establishing a hunting season for Woodcock

It is proposed that a hunting season for Woodcock be introduced in Game Bird Hunting Zones 3 and 4, running from September 8 to November 30, with a bag limit of 8 per day (24 in possession) for residents of Canada, and 4 per day (12 in possession) for non-residents of Canada.

Woodcock populations have been surveyed in Manitoba since 1992, and the average number of singing males per route has been consistently higher than the average of other states and provinces in the Central Management Unit (CMU). Manitoba is the only jurisdiction within the CMU without a hunting season (Cooper and Parker, 2011). Five other provinces with breeding populations of woodcock currently have hunting seasons: Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Quebec and Ontario.

Harvest in Manitoba is expected to be small relative to other jurisdictions. Hunter numbers and harvest can be monitored by the CWS National Harvest Survey, which estimates Canadian harvest of migratory game birds annually.

The proposed Woodcock season would provide a new and unique hunting opportunity in Manitoba, and has been the subject of repeated requests by both resident and non-resident hunters.

Saskatchewan

Removing restrictions on decoy use with electronic Snow Goose recordings
It is proposed to eliminatethe current requirement to use only blue or white phase Snow Goose decoys when electronic Snow Goose recordings are being used. Decoy restrictions were implemented in Saskatchewan due to concern about the vulnerability of Canada Geese to electronic Snow Goose recordings; however, research has since shown that Canada Geese are less vulnerable to electronic recordings of Snow Geese than to traditional hunting methods (Caswell et al. 2003). Removal of this restriction would allow hunters to target both Canada and Snow Geese during the same hunt, which would provide additional opportunity to manage overabundant Snow Geese through hunting.

*Changing the opening date for White-fronted Goose[/B
]
It is proposed to change the opening date for White-fronted Goose hunting by Canadian residents in the South Game Bird Zone from September 10 to September 1. This would align all waterfowl hunting seasons for Canadian residents. As there is currently little hunting of other goose species during the closed period for White-fronted Geese, this amendment is expected to have minimal impact on harvest rates of White-fronted Geese.

Relaxing daily bag and possession limit restrictions for Northern Pintail

It is proposed to reduce restrictions on the harvest of Northern Pintail in Saskatchewan by increasing the daily bag limit from 3 to 4 and the possession limit from 9 to 12. The purpose of this amendment is to align daily bag and possession limit restrictions for Northern Pintails with Alberta. The increase in Saskatchewan harvest of Northern Pintails is expected to be small (5-10%) and not pose a conservation concern. Pintail population estimates have increased in recent years, particularly in the Canadian Prairies, and it is believed that this measure would not impact this population trend.

Alberta

Removing restrictions on decoy use with electronic Snow Goose recordings

It is proposed to eliminate the current requirement to use only blue or white phase Snow Goose decoys when electronic Snow Goose recordings are being used. Decoy restrictions were implemented in Alberta due to concern about the vulnerability of Canada Geese to electronic Snow Goose recordings; however, research has since shown that Canada Geese are less vulnerable to electronic recordings of Snow Geese than to traditional hunting methods (Caswell et al. 2003). Removal of this restriction would allow hunters to target both Canada and Snow Geese during the same hunt, which would provide additional opportunity to manage overabundant Snow Geese through hunting.

Establishing Waterfowler Heritage Days province-wide

Alberta does not currently have a province-wide initiative promoting the heritage of waterfowl hunting directed at youth.

It is proposed to extend the Waterfowler Heritage Days (WHD) currently in effect in Game Bird Hunting Zones 5, 6 and 7 to all remaining Alberta Game Bird Hunting Zones (i.e. zones 1-4 and 8). This amendment would allow WHD to occur on the first Saturday and Sunday of September for the entire province. This change would provide young hunters under the age of majority with the opportunity to practice hunting and outdoor skills, learn about wildlife conservation, and reinforce safety training in a structured, supervised environment. Licensed adult hunters who serve as mentors have an opportunity to pass on their considerable skills and knowledge by offering guidance and advice to younger hunters. Waterfowler Heritage Days are currently in effect in Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, Quebec, Manitoba and British Columbia, and CWS is considering implementing WHD in Ontario as well in 2012.

Opening Date Change

It is proposed to change the migratory bird hunting dates of Wildlife Management Unit (WMU) 841 within Game Bird Hunting Zone 1 from September 15 through December 16 to September 1 through December 16. This would align migratory bird hunting season dates within provincial parks, and align migratory bird hunting season dates in WMU 841 with all surrounding WMUs.*


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Manitoba approved the use of Canada goose decoys with the ecaller. Im assuming SK will follow but we will have to wait and see.


----------

